# rrt s stores inventory



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

like to see rrts on store shelves as much as rr1 and rr2 are at sports stores


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good thing you don't live where I do. No slingshots, bands, or ammo allowed in the stores.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Good tubes! -- Tex


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

They sell them at sports authority here.


----------



## woot (Jan 22, 2012)

Its the opposite for me around here. I see the RRTs at Sports Authorities all the time. I really want to try a set of RR2s but I cant seem to find them in store.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

any Big5 stores near you ? in my local Big5 they carry the red, black and the tan(nude) colored bands . some trumark slingshots and the white tracers and steel ammo .


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

They have a selection of all trumark tubes up here in sporting goods stores. I bought the black RR2's and am
returning them for the normal pull tubes instead. The black are pretty heavy pull for target plinking at least
they are for me.


----------



## jburdine1956 (Dec 26, 2011)

Dayhiker 
I see you are in the US, but must be one of the more restricted Cities. Puts a different flavor on our hobby.


----------

